# R34 Registering is now possible again!



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

As it reads above, I know a man who can. 
Big respect that he got it done.:smokin: 

I will post up contact details soon but this company which is based in Southampton & Derbyshire is sick of time wasters who just want to know the secret & copy it.

If you need a 34 passing the sva & sound/emissions test then finally registering it then they will be happy to deal with your enquiries but if you are just time wasting & trying to get the method out of them they will just hang up on you. 

The cost of each process is £5k inc. v.a.t. per vehicle with no hidden extras.
(eg.btw mate your headlights were not not uk spec so we have charged you £200 for swaping them & another £50 for the hire of our lights + your wheel & tyre sizes were wrong with manufacturer spec. so another £200 for swaping them around & the cost of hire, private test track hire cost for the noise etc.etc.)

As you might have geussed a lot of obsticles in the way for getting these cars passed so don't think it's a rip off price.
I was told at the end of it all they only make around £800 after all the bills & taxes, transportation fees etc. are paid, plus this whole process can take between 3 - 6 weeks to complete all depending on when the 3 test dates work out for each car!

So there you have it...the impossible is now possible!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Ewww, good news! Great that more folks will be able to enjoy these great cars!


----------



## Adeel (Feb 5, 2006)

contact details please ASAP


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

sky 1t said:


> As it reads above, I know a man who can.
> Big respect that he got it done.:smokin:
> 
> I will post up contact details soon but this company which is based in Southampton & Derbyshire is sick of time wasters who just want to know the secret & copy it.
> ...


its true i tried to tell people this befor but they would not have it and they just said i was telling lies because i was stuck with a 34gtr and could not get it registared


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

sky 1t said:


> As it reads above, I know a man who can.
> Big respect that he got it done.:smokin:
> 
> I will post up contact details soon but this company which is based in Southampton & Derbyshire is sick of time wasters who just want to know the secret & copy it.
> ...


Does this include modded R34 GTRs?


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Please let us know as soon as you have the details, this is excellent news.


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

standard R34 gtr's only to pass ESVA. they put 2 cats on the exhaust and modify the one on the car. then they fiddle with the engine but wont say what. the price i can get is £2995 + vat. + test-uk mods. in southampton


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

if you want there number i got it. they told me it was £2700 plus vat so i think its come down a bit scnce then pluse the car as they told me dose need to be standared. i think the £5000 all in is the car done svad with tax mot and alarm fitted


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i also know of someone in southampton that can get it done,but HAS to be standard,so it envolves swapping all modified parts for standard


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

So this is in fact then what we already knew, you can import anything but unless its totally standard 34gtr then it wont pass the esva

or did i miss something?

Pope


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL, 5k


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

DCD said:


> LOL, 5k


yeah makes you think dont it

you coudl buy that carbon splitter you wanted for that dino


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Madness, 5K just to register a car...wait..er..nevermind haha  (sorry inside joke between me and Dino)


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

give me £1500 n i'll get it tax disk..!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

if the car is modified,then the parts are switched over for OEM parts


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

my r34 was the first car to get registered this way in a one off emissions test and it cost me 4 grand but only because my car was the dummy car eg they were not sure what they needed to do exactly to bring the emission levels down. i still have the full exaurst system including the extra cats that have been fitted to it. as long as your r34 gtr is standard this exaurst system will pass the test and get you a pass cetificate.
im pretty sure each test in the emissions lab in southampton docks is £700.
ill be happy to lend my exaurst system to anyone for say £250, you can meet me at the emissions lab in dock gate 4 southampton.
the number for them as follows...
derick lennie
unit 25
european way
eastern docks southampton hampshire
so14 3xd
tel 02380631550 mob 07854 655220
pm me if your serious, as i said if the cars standard this will work if not you have to return it to standard. this ways a bit cheaper than 4k id say!!!!


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

so what are you saying that yours could be done for £1k, assuming the car is std.


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

you stll have to pay 3k + vat for the test, doesnt matter what exhaust you use yours modified or theres. then the sva costs is £500


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

maybe your on about a different place to me then as each test is, or at least in december 2005 was £700. my car went through this test 14 times!!!!! so it definatly aint 3 grand a pop!!!! i didnt have to pay for all of these tests as they told me this obviously bennifitted them ie they could now get any standard r34 gtr through


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

other 1 off tests like for rx7 after 1997 etc are £1100 + vat or if you think it will fail then pay individually £480+ vat for emmisons and when it passes that £480+vat for noise test. then the SVA around £500. 

The R34 GTR is a one off fee of £2995 + vat + SVA. They charge this much because they are the only company in southampton that can do it. They modify a standard only,R34 GTR exhaust by putting 2 extra cats on and modify the one on it. they also do something else to the engine so it passes but they wont say what. Then it will pass the SVA only if the actual car is standard.so they make over £1k for the modifying of the exhaust.This is the only cost. all other quotes people are getting are just including SVA and/or uk mods,registration etc etc and there profit for getting the customers car passed.

the skylines can be registered in ireland but you have to pay 33% vehicke reg tax as they dont have an SVA.They can also be registered dodgy like the subaru type R's were registered as scooby GL's but who wants to be dodgy!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

God all that money,just to put your car on the road.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

TREG said:


> God all that money,just to put your car on the road.


better than a rather expensive outside ornament sitting in the driveway!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Hmm, so a guy with standard exhaust could slap a couple more cats on it, monkey with the timing a bit...or something?? and call it a day...? I am confused here...

How many people have actually put an R34 on the road in the last year and a half since the ban?


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

yer but surely if ive got the full exhaust system with the extra cats in it thats the main part of the cost????? see your point tho they probably want the full amount and thats that. ill be happy to help anyone out tho if i can.


GTRules said:


> other 1 off tests like for rx7 after 1997 etc are £1100 + vat or if you think it will fail then pay individually £480+ vat for emmisons and when it passes that £480+vat for noise test. then the SVA around £500.
> 
> The R34 GTR is a one off fee of £2995 + vat + SVA. They charge this much because they are the only company in southampton that can do it. They modify a standard only,R34 GTR exhaust by putting 2 extra cats on and modify the one on it. they also do something else to the engine so it passes but they wont say what. Then it will pass the SVA only if the actual car is standard.so they make over £1k for the modifying of the exhaust.This is the only cost. all other quotes people are getting are just including SVA and/or uk mods,registration etc etc and there profit for getting the customers car passed.
> 
> the skylines can be registered in ireland but you have to pay 33% vehicke reg tax as they dont have an SVA.They can also be registered dodgy like the subaru type R's were registered as scooby GL's but who wants to be dodgy!


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

its good to hear some progress on this topic cos i have found that nobody seems to want to share the secrets!i have noticed that the 34 gtr prices in the jap auctions have dropped to realistic levels lately.i can only assume that the gtr cult there are all lining up to get the 35 gtr(lucky [email protected]!)
when a car is refered to as standard does that mean body modds or engine mods?if a grade one 34gtr came in (grade one= converted for racing) do the guys offer to change the parts over for std parts till it gets past the test?

i would also really like to pick the brains of anyone who has done this lately....and buy the way,if you do own a 34 gtr..I SALUTE YOU!!


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

sad really isnt it that you have to pay a fortune to get a prefectly good car on the road in the uk
the vosa made a big mistake when they brought in model reports
and now the rot has set every 1 has to live with it
bet if they could turn back time the model reports would never have exsisted in their current form
still prefer R32 though


----------



## Z-TUNE (May 10, 2005)

psd1 said:


> Hmm, so a guy with standard exhaust could slap a couple more cats on it, monkey with the timing a bit...or something?? and call it a day...? I am confused here...
> 
> How many people have actually put an R34 on the road in the last year and a half since the ban?




i got mine in, the loop hole closed as mine was coming over on the boat..! and car werent standard..!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I would have thought 5k to be about right considering everething on the car will have to be put back to factory standard and then you have still got all the new things to do to it.Lets see if we see a few get on the road and on the forum.I think it is about 10k go get these cars registerd in Switzerland.


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

The fees are for the testing and exhaust mods.its like they rent out there special exhaust for over 1k a go. the car HAS to be standard to pass the sva including wheels,body,suspension and it is very very strict on any car that needs an SVA!any car modified will cost loads to put back to standard then tested then mods put back, parts and labour!im sure within a year there will be a model report for the 34 gtr and know someone close to securing one.where theres a will theres a way.the prices will soon drop dramatically when the model report is available then even more so in 1999 when they dont need an SVA!R32's will not really be sort after and in 2010 the GTR 33's will be 15yrs old and easily imported around the world so those prices will be what the gtr 32's are now. i think.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

But if they put extra cats on to pass the emissions , is this not deemed "not factory standard" ?

Sounds a bit **** about face to me. 

Is there no way of registering a car to an "offshore" country and using it everyday in the UK ?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I am aware of a few R34 GTRs getting through recently and at circa £2k for the process, as long as it is a very standard car.

GTRules - R32s are going up in Japan for decent ones now and in many cases are becoming more expensive than R33 GTRs.


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

ISJ said:


> But if they put extra cats on to pass the emissions , is this not deemed "not factory standard" ?
> 
> Sounds a bit **** about face to me.
> 
> Is there no way of registering a car to an "offshore" country and using it everyday in the UK ?


yes ireland where there is no SVA but a 33% vehicle reg tax instead ontop of the cost of the vehicle in japan + shipping,vat,duty...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I have this R34 NUR 

















and this R34 VSpec II coming to the UK next month

















Both are completely standard, so I will find out what is possible with the registration process shortly.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Good luck Hugh.
Nur looks v.nice


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Can I ask how much they will cost you to get to the UK not including the registration & esva etc, just off the boat?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Save all the bother and buy a good second hand one already registered here

Makes sense to me  

I like R32 GTR's they are easy to get registered, not that I am biased at all   










currently in bits, awaiting paint


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*R34*

Oh what i would do for an NUR...Good luck with the registraion process Hugh, keep us informed.


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

that is fooking mad 5k to put a car on the road is silly 

am i missing something hear but dont newer cars cause less emishoions to the enviroment than older cars and are much more favored by the goverment

this country sucks big time


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Dave,

The NUR should be lovely - low miles one owner grade 5. The VSpec II is similar, but did not require me to sell body parts to buy.

liquidculture,

Good NUR spec GT-R's cost around 7 million yen to buy, finding them takes time and patience. Good VSpec II's are 5 to 5.5 million yen.

There are cheaper ones, but they will have something undesirable about them, accident history, high miles or condition issues.

Then you have to have to find someone you can trust with your money, at least 50% deposit will be required, so that they can buy when the right car comes along.

You then have to trust that what you think you are buying is real and that it will arrive in good nick.

The costs in addition to the purchase of the vehicle are Japanese agent + shipping + customs clearance + 10% import duty + 17.5% VAT.

After that you have quite a bit of work to get it registered as per the subject of this thread.

There are plenty of guy's advertising a buying service on this forum that will take the pain out of the process.

Much as it would be desirable to do a DIY and save a few quid, you would be better to buy something already in this country that you can feel and touch as there will be no debate about whether the car is a grade 5 or in good nick, it will be evident.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

thank you for who ever started this thread as it is an area i wanted to address. so i understand the process involved in getting the car to the u.k but in the means of the summed up total which would the cheaper option be, bringing it to ireland or regestering it here? also you say that the esva companys have to swap and add certain parts but is there know way you can do this yourself as i thought you were aloud a certain period of time to get the car ready for the test?


cheers
mike


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

The GTR 34 needs to be standard! if you buy an R34 GTR from japan for 6,000,000 yen(£30,000 roughly) then pay 33% of that for the VRT in ireland(£10000)or direct to the uk then have the mods done to the exhaust etc(£3500) ireland was only really an option when there mods werent known yet to make the R34 GTR exhaust pass the emissions.If you buy a modded R34 GTR you will have to find standard parts to put back to standard and the labour to do it so your better off finding a nice un messed about with standard R34 GTR from japan.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Hugh for the info, I am some time away from buying but it is good to know the options. For sure when the time comes there may be some very good cars availiable in the UK, on the other hand there may not so its good to have some idea of whats involved now that it is possible to get them esva'd. Plus there are as you say some good people around to do the buying on our behalf and the ones I am thinking of would be trustworthy so I would be 99% confident in getting what I paid for


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

yes mate, i am interested. i have been trying to find one in the uk already as i have never had anything to do with imports and know nothing about it. the silver one in the picture you have sent is that a v spec?? what year are both the cars, what mileage, and condition of the bodywork and wheels on each one? the only thing i will say is that i have been talking to another guy about an import and he says that jap imports do not come wax oiled underneath or in the wheel arches. are these protected? oh and most importantly, prices! cheers mate


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

well i have a R34 gtr v-spec mnp 3 in the garage waiting for the right moment to find a reg plate, thanks for the info BUT so many stories and so little info.??????


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

I have ever only seen one Import Company with GTR34's that have actually been registered, (with V5's) since the introduction of the model report / SVA 
But they are keeping it quiet, 
I think that they are only importing them for a select audience, 

Don’t worry I have already starting saving for mine 


Jon


----------



## sir-gtr (Aug 30, 2005)

register it in ireland, there is no sva.


----------



## ElginR33GTR (Mar 19, 2006)

but registering it in ireland? do you drive around uk on irish plates? get it shipped back to uk and registered here without sva being needed? can someone explain


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm dubious of the Ireland plan. Its not the same country as the UK therefore you should re-register it over here, the forms to fill in specifically say, "originally registered outside the EU", ie, it may be Irish registered now, but it originally came from Japan therefore should be SVA's.

Maybe you'd get away with it, maybe not. It's an expensive gamble.


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

japan-ireland-no sva but you pay 33% on the cost of the vehicl in japan + fees and shipping vat,duty etc. then reg it in ireland,then ship to uk via holyhead or holyport cant remember the name. then reg in uk.cheaper to go to southampton and pay £2995 + vat for a one off test to pass emissions then pay for sva having got the model report.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Hugh Keir said:


> I have this R34 NUR
> 
> and this R34 VSpec II coming to the UK next month
> 
> Both are completely standard, so I will find out what is possible with the registration process shortly.



Hugh. So what happened with these two cars? Did you get them on the road??


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

They are now in the UK but I have not, as yet, sorted out how I am going to register them.

I will get on to it shortly though.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Hugh Keir said:


> They are now in the UK but I have not, as yet, sorted out how I am going to register them.
> 
> I will get on to it shortly though.



I have bought a GTR R34 V SPEC from Japan which arrives next week and is going straight to UK SVA at Southampton to be made road legal and registered. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Both Hugh's cars are MINT, I've just seen them in the flesh and I think you'd be hard pushed to find two standard cars in this condition.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Only 11,000 miles from new!!


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

Ludders said:


> I have bought a GTR R34 V SPEC from Japan which arrives next week and is going straight to UK SVA at Southampton to be made road legal and registered. I will let you know how I get on.


the cars have to be standard to pass the sva.this car isnt standard is it?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

It is totally standard except for the intakes which will be returned to standard for the tests.


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Ludders, your GTR looking sweet dude. Can I ask where from and how much you paid?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I bought in the auctions in Japan for Yen 4,608,000



BUG4LIFE said:


> Ludders, your GTR looking sweet dude. Can I ask where from and how much you paid?


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Ludders said:


> I bought in the auctions in Japan for Yen 4,608,000


Is that about £21,078.44p in sterling?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

sky 1t said:


> Is that about £21,078.44p in sterling?


£20,941.79p according to www.xe.com/ucc


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

So is the idea to buy a standard one in Japan, take it to someone who puts 9 cats up the exhaust to get it past its ESVA and then fit a de-cat exhaust systems afterwards?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Thats about right! Buy an unabused standard car, get it legal, then start work on it.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

what about the model report for it or does this test replace


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

stehub said:


> what about the model report for it or does this test replace


The test/work is probably to get it roughly in-line with the official UK R34 GTR model report.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Hugh Keir said:


> I have this R34 NUR


Off topic - Do NURs have standard 440cc injectors?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Yup, they are 440cc


----------



## wallopadonkey (Aug 11, 2006)

ok just to clear things up  

the first fresh new car coming into the uk less than 10 years ie absolutely standard hugh's R34 NUR

there is no information on it at all cos we havnt had one before (first one ever!)

you are correct in that you would pay around 5k but this is because the newer cars have to do the emmissions and noise and other tests and you pay through the nose for it they have to figure how to get the emmissions down to acceptable levels (stated by nissan)

after you have paid for the first emmission test if it fails they have another go and charge you again (emmissions usually involves using better 'quality' catalytic convertors) hence large cost

thay charge a lot cos they are learning.,

after thias one is done you then get your esva and they keep the details for the model report that take piccies of your ecu exhaust wheels brakes turbo.... everything this then forms the basis for which your 2nd gtr is tested by if your sticker is missing from the ecu or says mines it fails. if you brakes are 8 pot and the first car had six pot it fails and you have to source the original calipers and ecu then if it needed the special cat they will loan you a similar spec one for the test

they have made a guide for the esva testers to fall back on and checkyour car against you also have to state maximum power and rev ranges for each gear (thay want standard figures here) if it has a turbo times it has to be disconnected etc etc etc
this is a model report for a r35 skyline note the attention to detail 
http://www.modelreports.com/acatalog/002-00029.pdf
now you can try to put one back to standard but as you can see from the piccies they do not mess about

lol
hope this helps a bit

dave


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Stupid question, what if you had a 34 that would pass the emmission test but is not standard... ( I know this is prob impossible, but just want to see what is more important,,,, the model report from the original car, or the emmission test...)


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Isnt it funny that one of the guys that helped to 'design' the model report scheme, now makes a packet from selling them? very very sad.

A pointless test, and quite frankly is it really worth it just to have a GTR that the chavs will recognise in the street?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

oh yes, cant beat driving a r34 gtr


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Isnt it funny that one of the guys that helped to 'design' the model report scheme, now makes a packet from selling them? very very sad.
> 
> A pointless test, and quite frankly is it really worth it just to have a GTR that the chavs will recognise in the street?


In work we call that insider trading/conflict of interests. In the public sector, they call it their pension plan


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Going back to this vehicle:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=17423

It says the Nismo exhaust is MOT friendly. Does that mean ESVA friendly too? If not, how did it gain entry?

Does the ESVA only prevent engine mods, or suspension and brakes etc. too?


----------



## wallopadonkey (Aug 11, 2006)

in the model report i attached it shows how the exhaust MUST LOOK ie not 4 inch tail or stainless or straight through etc

they check to make sure they are standard as well as sound and emissions


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

wallopadonkey said:


> in the model report i attached it shows how the exhaust MUST LOOK ie not 4 inch tail or stainless or straight through etc
> 
> they check to make sure they are standard as well as sound and emissions


Cheers.

Pathetic legislation though.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

My R34 arrived in Southampton a week late but it has already had all of its modifications done and got it's noise and emmissions pass certificates. It now moves on for the rest of the SVA test. Everyone involved is hoping it will be through the mill, registered and ready for collection two weeks today. I will keep you informed. And now for a picture.............


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Beautiful looking car, you must be pleased


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I certainly am pleased! And will be even happier if all goes to plan and I am at JapFest at the end of the month.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I thought Japfest was in May? or is there another one?


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

good news jeff,any chance you could post or pm the prices involved in the testing.?

cheers john


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

liquidculture said:


> I thought Japfest was in May? or is there another one?


Check this out

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=60382


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

carterjohn said:


> good news jeff,any chance you could post or pm the prices involved in the testing.?
> 
> cheers john


John - if you can wait another couple of weeks I will put up a complete breakdown of the costs. I do not know the final figures yet.

Jeff


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks jeff,ive waited a while allready a couple of months wont hurt.

i just want to check all the options out before i buy my GTR.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Check this out
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=60382


Oh, sounds good


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd be really interested in seeing the costs of all the SVA tests etc etc - definetely pop that up Jeff!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

BUG4LIFE said:


> I'd be really interested in seeing the costs of all the SVA tests etc etc - definetely pop that up Jeff!


Will do. It certainly is not going to be cheap! My impression at this time is that it is only worth importing if you want to buy a mint low mileage model and you cannot find one here.

Watch this space!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

this thred, with all the tax words ive seen has bumed me out. thinking of buying over here now. 
what you gonna do bug4life?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I will be at Japfest on Saturday with the new car. See you there! I still dont have all the final figures and so I will post them as soon as I can.
 :squintdan


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Ludders said:


> I will be at Japfest on Saturday with the new car. See you there! I still dont have all the final figures and so I will post them as soon as I can.
> :squintdan


Hope to see it, im going


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Thing is GTR RGT; to get a real good 34 GTR that is already over here, you looking at £35k+. Prices lower than this and they gonna have high miles etc. An amazing low mile, V-SpecII like NickM's cost £25.5k at Zele - so you got £10k for the import costs [and it might be at least £10k from what I've read, inc SVA, tax blah blah].

Make sure you get a bunch of pics from Japfest mate and see what Ludders thought of the import business? Your car was from auction wasn't it Ludders?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes, my car was from the auctions in Japan.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

So Ludders, would you care to fill us in on the experiences you've had in getting the thing through the eSVA test?

Was it a one hit thing or were there complications that made you need to take it for testing several times before it passed etc. etc.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ISJ said:


> So Ludders, would you care to fill us in on the experiences you've had in getting the thing through the eSVA test?
> 
> Was it a one hit thing or were there complications that made you need to take it for testing several times before it passed etc. etc.


The car was almost standard (not now!) and has only done 11,000 miles from new. After the preparation work it past all of it's tests first time.


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

At least we know it can be done. I'm very jealous Ludders!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

BUG4LIFE said:


> At least we know it can be done. I'm very jealous Ludders!


I see your point and I have much lower budgit then 30k lol. 
Yeh sure mate, ill post them up.

Ladders I'll come look for ya this saturday. 
How comes you are not coming bug4life, cant miss this, there's a hundred skylines going!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Good to know that it can be done.....Maybe the importers can start selling again.

GEz


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Gez said:


> Maybe the importers can start selling again.
> 
> GEz


They have been for some time ...

Phil


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Cos I'd get far to jealous GTR RGT and go home wishing I had a spare £35k right now!!! Busy all weekend I'm afraid, though next year is a must as I'll be so much closer to actually getting my dream car.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

BUG4LIFE said:


> go home wishing I had a spare £35k right now!!!


I've seen an '01 standard silver GT-R, 77k km, Grade 3.5 offered for £25,500 - only thing is, it went through the auctions for about £14,000 ...

Phil


----------



## TheoAD (Sep 26, 2006)

This sounds awesome!

Does the car have to be completely stock or what type of mods can you get away with (i.e exhaust, IC, rad, gauges etc). 

Thanks
AD


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

It will not go through unless it is standard with a number of emission and noise improvements.


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow! That is great to hear about your car! Hopefully we can get it going here in the U.S. again soon...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Philip said:


> I've seen an '01 standard silver GT-R, 77k km, Grade 3.5 offered for £25,500 - only thing is, it went through the auctions for about £14,000 ...
> 
> Phil


You get what you pay for and you will get £14,000 worth! Plus transport, taxes and ESVA/SVA. This much money will not buy you a very nice car!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Ludders said:


> You get what you pay for and you will get £14,000 worth! Plus transport, taxes and ESVA/SVA. This much money will not buy you a very nice car!


It was a Grade 3.5 car that sold cheaply, that's all - I have the pictures of it and it looks very tidy.

Phil


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

please post pics


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Going back to this vehicle:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=17423
> 
> ...


nismo exhausts are mot friendly both my 34 and 32 have them and they no problem just dont loose tha cat:thumbsup:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

ludders saw you car at jap fest you were parked up next to me i had kid with me was to your left 
nice car glad you got it through intime for the big meet
bet you were happy.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Philip said:


> It was a Grade 3.5 car that sold cheaply, that's all - I have the pictures of it and it looks very tidy.
> 
> Phil


Phil, all I am saying is good cars do not sell cheaply in Japan. I have followed the auctions for a long time before buying mine. The advice I give to anyone is to ask for a full report before buying. The report will put you off in most cases! Cameras lie - believe me. They do not pick up panel damage unless it is severe. Be careful out there!

Jeff


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Ludders said:


> Phil, all I am saying is good cars do not sell cheaply in Japan. I have followed the auctions for a long time before buying mine. The advice I give to anyone is to ask for a full report before buying. The report will put you off in most cases! Cameras lie - believe me. They do not pick up panel damage unless it is severe. Be careful out there!
> 
> Jeff



I know what cars go for. I'd seen the auction sheet for this car - it sold cheaply, that's all. 

Phil


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

TheoAD said:


> This sounds awesome!
> 
> Does the car have to be completely stock or what type of mods can you get away with (i.e exhaust, IC, rad, gauges etc).
> 
> ...


The car must pass exceptionally strict noise and exhaust tests as well as an SVA test which is like a very very strict MOT. The noise test is a 'drive by' test so anything like noisy tyres, engine, induction, exhaust, whatever - and it will fail. The standard exhaust will not pass the emission test let alone any aftermarket one. To pass the emission test I had to have a special handmade downpipe made which included 2 high quality cats built in to it. The standard cat was replaced by a 'special' handmade cat which is far superior to the standard one.

If you brought in a car that was modified (power wise) I believe it would be necessary to swap all upgrades back to standard, get it tested then put them back.

Gauges, rad etc are probably ok but if it looks a bit flash the inspector will probably look harder at the car?? Maybe??

IMO it is best to bring in a standard car.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

hockey-boy said:


> ludders saw you car at jap fest you were parked up next to me i had kid with me was to your left
> nice car glad you got it through intime for the big meet
> bet you were happy.


Thanks very much. I am very happy! It was a close run thing for the meet though, I only managed to get it on the road on Thursday - about 36 hours before setting off for Donington!! Phewwww.............:chuckle:


----------



## RishiGTiR (Oct 8, 2004)

Seems like they are starting to come over quite easily now...

Keighley and PJ Davey & Co both have fresh imports in...


Rishi


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Hugh Keir said:


> They are now in the UK but I have not, as yet, sorted out how I am going to register them.
> 
> I will get on to it shortly though.


Congratulations Hugh! I'm sure i've seen both cars advertised as registered & ready to go?
Was it 'a walk in the park' or far from it to register these two Beauties then?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

The cars were fairly straight forward to register, modify the lights & speedo, then get them through the noise and emissions test.





















You can see some high definition pictures here

www.mygtr.co.uk/R34/R34 VSpec II



http://www.mygtr.co.uk/R34/R34 NUR


Cheers

Hugh


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So the Nur got through no problems, despite engine and turbo differences?:squintdan 

T
p.s. they are the biggest pictures in the world!! Any chance of a resize.


----------

